# doing some cleen up



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

alot of work still to de done


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*more pices*

got to love it dont yatymusic


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*last ones*

more comeing this week snow that is :salute:tymusic


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

nice loader backhoe. I wish mine was 4/wd at times.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

That pile looks 30-40 feet deep .nice pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Sweet pictures!


----------

